# Is Remembrance Day dead?



## Franko (10 Nov 2008)

In Quebec City my wife and I were, for better part the minority, the only ones wearing a poppy. We went on tours of the Citadel and Old Quebec City as well as other parts around the place. I can literally count on one hand the number of people wearing a poppy over the past 3 days. 

I thought, perhaps, it was just something about the Bloc Quebecois and chalked it up to their separatist agenda but I was wrong.

My wife and I stopped in Ottawa on the way home. We ducked into the St Laurent Mall to grab some stuff and we completely amazed....we were pretty much the only ones wearing poppies. I thought for sure that in the Nations Capital, a mere 4km from Parliament Hill and the National War Memorial, we'd see shitloads of them. 

Nope, just a handful. It wasn't for lack of Legion poppy trays either, as there were 2 vendors with trays literally spilling over.

We dropped into the Bayshore Mall too with the same scene...no one wearing poppies. This sparked me to ask my wife a couple of questions, to which she nor I could answer:

 - What is being taught in schools across Canada? 

 - Why is it such a chore for people to drop a bit of change into a clear plastic box and wear a little flower to say to the remaining vets who fought in WW2 and Korea "Thanks for my freedom"? Do they not know what that money is being used for?








With only a day left until Nov 11th I have to ask myself..........Has this nation forgotten?


----------



## bender (10 Nov 2008)

I've noticed this here in the Vancouver area as well. It doesn't seem to be as bad as you encountered though. I know that as soon as the poppies come out, I throw in 10 bucks and grab a few, so I can replace lost ones, or give them to friends.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2008)

I see poppies up on people's lapels here in Thunder Bay - will share photos of turnout at tomorrow's memorial service (CAVEAT:  Keep in mind it'll be photos of one of three services going on simultaneously in Thunder Bay - one at the north side of town, one at the south side of town, and one at the Fort William First Nation at their memorial/cenotaph).



			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> - Why is it such a chore for people to drop a bit of change into a clear plastic box and wear a little flower to say to the remaining vets who fought in WW2 and Korea "Thanks for my freedom"? Do they not know what that money is being used for?



I can only speak for myself - even if I have a poppy (learned how to keep from losing it), I always put a couple of loonies into Legion poppy boxes because I know what it's for.



			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> With only a day left until Nov 11th I have to ask myself..........Has this nation forgotten?



Based on the increasing number of hits I'm seeing here as Remembrance Day approaches (both local and international), I'd say no way in this part of the nation.


----------



## hammond (10 Nov 2008)

Seems like everyone and their dog has one in Charlottetown, PEI    I felt like I was the only one without one when my seat belt claimed the pin from jacket prior to heading to the Confed Center


----------



## Hawk (10 Nov 2008)

I've seen lots of people here in Winnipeg wearing them. In fact, a woman I passed in a store yesterday without one looked odd. I expect my son has a handful of them and has been getting after any of his friends and co-workers who weren't wearing one and has handed them a poppy. He does that every year - they only touched on Remembrance Day when he was in school, but he knows his history from his own reading and talking to his Granddad about the war. Granddad made sure one Canadian will never forget!


Hawk


----------



## Hockeycaper (10 Nov 2008)

It is certainly not forgotten on the West end of Ottawa, over to Arnprior. This weekend everywhere I went I seen lots of poppies.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Nov 2008)

Well,

I have always lived in Quebec and I have to say that I have never learned anything about Remembrance Day at school. 
I have to say that sometimes I feel like I was raised to be a separatist... There are so many things about our country that I was not tought.
Now I know and I almost feel violated, I feel like I have to fight to be a Canadian... how pathetic!!!

I know a lot of people who have a poppy, they just don't wear it... I don't know why.


----------



## Shec (10 Nov 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> With only a day left until Nov 11th I have to ask myself..........Has this nation forgotten?



Has there not been an upward trend in attendance at the ceremonies at the National War Memorial, and others across the country, over the past couple of years?  I believe there has been.

However, I heard on the news this am some pundit suggesting that we remember journalists and members of NGO's on Remembrance Day.  This I have a problem with.  The news profession is a business, driven by the profit motive.  So why should their fallen divert attention from soldiers who fought and fell for other reasons?  By extension should we remember mercenaries too?  

Nor do I think that those with NGO's should be commemorated alongside servicemen.  While their noble motives merit commemoration by their peers and those they helped it should not detract from those who answered their country's call so that we can have discussions like this.  What do others think of this??


----------



## rwgill (10 Nov 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> My wife and I stopped in Ottawa on the way home. We ducked into the St Laurent Mall to grab some stuff and we completely amazed....we were pretty much the only ones wearing poppies. I thought for sure that in the Nations Capital, a mere 4km from Parliament Hill and the National War Memorial, we'd see shitloads of them.
> 
> Nope, just a handful. It wasn't for lack of Legion poppy trays either, as there were 2 vendors with trays literally spilling over.
> 
> We dropped into the Bayshore Mall too with the same scene...no one wearing poppies.



I have been asking myself the same question, but while walking through the same malls in the last two weeks I have noticed quite a bit of competition.

Many stores also have thier own causes:  Breast Cancer, Lung Cancer, Prostate Cancer, Cancer, Food Bank, Snow Suit Fund, etc.........  One local business has 6 different boxes/causes at the cash, including poppies.  This problem you see may simply be a case of donour/cause fatigue.


----------



## ex-Sup (10 Nov 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> - What is being taught in schools across Canada?


I can't speak for the other 120,000 teachers in the province, but I know I do my best as a history teacher and former reservist. However, (and I've mentioned this before in previous posts) there seems to be a general malaise/apathy in many young people (I don't want to stereotype them all). Perfect example; I am helping to coordinate our Remembrance Day service for tomorrow. The service will last approx 30 minutes (2 groupings-9&11, 10&12). I have a Gr.12 University history class that period and since I have to be in the auditorium, I volunteered them to help. I needed a few kids to do some readings, etc. It was like pulling teeth to get them to do anything; I even had one girl ask if there was bonus marks available for participating. I nearly blew a gasket! I told them pointblank that their "bonus" was the fact that people sacrificed their lives so they can get an education and live in the society that they do.
So, after all that, I don't know what the answer is. I've often mentioned that even though there is a war in Afghanistan (which has certainly raised people's consciousness as of late), most people are very disconnected with the past or remembering the fallen. We have discussed this topic at length on this site as to people's lack of understanding of their past; they simply don't have time, don't care (or whatever the excuse). Therefore, I would think that things are only going to get worse, especially as our older veterans become fewer and fewer.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> I have a Gr.12 University history class that period and since I have to be in the auditorium, I volunteered them to help. I needed a few kids to do some readings, etc. It was like pulling teeth to get them to do anything; I even had one girl ask if there was bonus marks available for participating. I nearly blew a gasket!



Sadly, my sweetie, who teaches at University, sees the same attitude in EVERYTHING many students do, so I would take this more as a "student apathy" thing, as opposed to a "student apathy about Remembrance Day" thing.

Didja ask if any of them had relatives in any of the previous wars?  It would be interesting to see what the demographic breakdown there is...

Still, you're doing your best, bud.


----------



## ex-Sup (10 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Sadly, my sweetie, who teaches at University, sees the same attitude in EVERYTHING many students do, so I would take this more as a "student apathy" thing, as opposed to a "student apathy about Remembrance Day" thing.


Yes I should have clarified this...maybe it's starting to wear off on me  


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Didja ask if any of them had relatives in any of the previous wars?  It would be interesting to see what the demographic breakdown there is...


Maybe I did...I'm starting to forget things. Either I'm too smart and there's no room left, or as one of my students pointed out, it might be early signs of old age.


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Still, you're doing your best, bud.


Thanks Tony, but somedays it's like this  :brickwall:


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Nov 2008)

I see a lot of people around here wearing poppies. I also see some folks not wearing them. It's such a simple gesture to honour our veterans and serving members, so I am not sure why some folks cannot be bothered. I guess we live in a time and in a country where much is taken for granted. 

I've been talking to my daughter about Remembrance Day a lot lately, and have told her we'll be attending a ceremony tomorrow. On the way to school today, she peppered me with lots of questions about what would take place at this ceremony. Then, suddenly, a lightbulb went on. "Oh!", she said excitedly. "_This_ is why we have a day off tomorrow; so we can attend the Remembrance Day ceremony!" Why, yes, indeed. That _is_ the reason. It's not so that we can sleep in, catch up on chores, watch TV, or go to the playground. Something tells me that that is precisely what it means for some others, though - just another day off. Very sad.


----------



## slowmode (10 Nov 2008)

I live in Ottawa south and I' would say its still alive...well in my generation and the older ones. It seems like the youth today just don't care. Also I'm seeing a lot of people claiming they don't support war so they wont take part of remembrance day..which I find pathetic because Remembrance Day is to remember those who fought for us...not war. 

I wouldn't say its dead but I would say a lot of people, mostly youth, dont show any respect to it.


----------



## Mapcinq (10 Nov 2008)

When I was in the elevator this morning, I was the only one not wearing a poppy (its on my other coat, have to get one for this coat as well).


----------



## dapaterson (10 Nov 2008)

NDHQ is its own bizarre world - I've quit asking military pers why they're not wearing poppies.  This problem infects all rank levels; I've seen CWOs (who made excuses) to LCols who shrug it off.

Unbelievable but true.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Nov 2008)

Sadly, here in Ontario, it is just another day at work or school.  I queried the school and they claim they do hold a period of remembrance at 11 with the Legion present in the main auditorium.  I like it better when it falls on a weekend so I can take both my sons to the local parade.  In the past few years, I've been parading with the Scouts and wear my scout uniform, avec Medals, to make a show of numbers for the youth.  To show the youth what Remembrance Day is all about, to show them how to properly behave in public and to show the youth that it ain't cheesy to wear you scout uniform in public.  This year I will be attending parade in DEU and watching from the sidelines and applauding the veterans as they pass by, but not pass on.   
My son takes history in high school and the class recently went to see Passendale, I think with a good school program, the past will not die out.  Every year, we watch History channels Week of Remembrance just to bring it all to the forefront along with the odd WW2 movie.  With this site and the repats that go on here in Trenton, it seems every week is Remembrance Day.  It is fanominal the amount of local support we have here for the military.  I feel sad for some towns that don't have this support.
Lest We Forget     
   for this, we fight


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Nov 2008)

Out here in sticksville, Alberta, everyone has a poppy on.  In fact, it's pretty rare to see someone without one.  Those who don't, my youngest goes out of her way to remind them, or if that fails, shame them.  God bless her politically incorrect little black soul.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Nov 2008)

Oh my god... I have never had a day off for Remembrance day, and at school we have never done anything special, no ceremony, no minute of silence... nothing!
I have to say that I was used to live Remembrance Day as a thought inside of me more than a social event... 
I wish it was more special for the population of Quebec, because many of us have served... but it is written on the calandars and that is about it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2008)

I guess this poll answers the question - for readers of the _Good Grey Globe_, anyway.


----------



## ex-Sup (10 Nov 2008)

As a teacher, I'm sort of torn. I can still remember the days when it was a holiday for schools here in Ontario. Then they decided that it would be more relevant if the kids were in school so they could (would?) participate in services. So here's the catch: if it was a holiday, I think more kids would realize the significance. However, based on my experience, most would not rush out to the local cenotaph. Catch 22?


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2008)

11 November, 1997.  I was a student at the University of Western Ontario, some four years before the terror attacks on the US.  Bill Clinton was president, and Jean Chretien was PM.  We were quite involved in Bosnia (pretty low-key by then) and yours truly had classes he had to attend (exams were coming up and I couldn't afford to miss anything).  So, my friends and I go out for a smoke between classes.  Middlesex Tower chimes 11, and something very odd happened.  The rush of students going by suddenly stopped as though it were willed by a mystical force.  EVERYONE was standing silent, heads bowed, if ever so slightly.  This lasted about two minutes.  Then, as though nothing happened, conversations picked up and everyone went on their way.  That, to me, was Remembrance Day.  Not the Pomp.  Not the Circumstance.  It was simply the "pittance of time", and it left me speechless.  Probably, for me, the most memorable Remembrance Day ever.


----------



## Gramps (10 Nov 2008)

Hammond said:
			
		

> Seems like everyone and their dog has one in Charlottetown, PEI    I felt like I was the only one without one when my seat belt claimed the pin from jacket prior to heading to the Confed Center



PEI has historically had a very good turn out for Remembrance Day with lots of Poppies to be seen everywhere as well. Its good to hear this is still the norm. I usually try to go to Charlottetown for it but for the last three years have either been deployed or working. I dont know about now but a few years ago Remembrance Day was almost like the New Year's Levee with all of the visiting, stories and a refreshment or two along the way.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Nov 2008)

Activists propose poppy redesign with peace sign


> EDMONTON -- Michael Kalmanovitch might not be allowed to sell white poppies this Remembrance Day, but that hasn't stopped him from keeping the message of the controversial flower alive.
> According to peace activists, the accessory was an option for Canadians who didn't want to glorify war but still felt compelled to honour those who have died in combat. It was also meant to remember civilian casualties.
> Veterans, however, saw it as a symbol of disrespect. As a result, the Royal Canadian Legion took legal action to end the sale of the flowers saying they infringed on copyright of the red version.
> Although Kalmanovitch had to stop selling the poppies -- which originated in England in 1933 -- in 2006, he has come up with a compromise: remove the black centre of red poppies and replace them with tiny peace signs.
> ...


Well, there you go.  Our vets were all war-mongers.  Can you imagine? :


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Nov 2008)

> "A lot of people see the red poppy as something that glorifies war," he said.



To quote Charlie Brown: "Good grief"  :


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Nov 2008)

Here in Edmonton almost everyone is wearing a poppy.  It is very good to see.
As a little kid growing up in many small towns in BC, I remember ALWAYS going to the Remembrance Day ceremonies, standing up to my knees in snow looking at all the vets with their huge rack of medals.  Even though I was not from a military family, my parents always made sure we knew what it was about.
As a parent, I would take my young babies dressed up in their snowsuits and pushing the stroller through the snow.  Once they hit school, I would be one of the only parents I knew that would take them out of school for this special day.  While in Toronto their school spent a lot of time on it and my husband was always asked to come and speak, as he was the only soldier/parent in the school.
Now, we are in AB, and they are asking me which cenotaph we are going to tomorrow.
I cannot control others around me, but no one in my family will forget.  That is a promise!!!


----------



## IanAlexander (10 Nov 2008)

My daughter (who is 6) learned about poppies in her class lastweek. She is in a special needs class, so I would imagine the normal classes are learning about it too. I asked her why we wore a poppy and she told me "So we don't forget who we are." I don't know if that is actually what she was told, sometimes she doesn't hoist everything in.

I'm also going to a local public school tomorrow to give a speech on rememberance as part of the school's Rememberance Day ceremony.


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Nov 2008)

Scene: Friday night outside a Kingston store. Two young Army Cadets with poppy trays.

Young PWOR Cadet Cpl recognizes former Lt (Navy League), who also happens to be retired Reg Force (MCpl I think), from when Cadet Cpl was a Navy League CPO2. Former Lt (NL) is not wearing a poppy, nor is the lady (spouse?) with him. Cadet Cpl approaches him and says "Sir, would you like a poppy?"

Former Lt (NL) says, in no uncertain terms, "Get out of my face, you are nothing but a liar!!" and continues to berate Cadet Cpl while walking away.

True story.

I submit that the apathy is not only shown by todays youth. When this was related to me by my son (the Cadet Cpl) I was astonished. Then I thought back to the way that the "gentleman" (I use the term very loosely so as not to insult an gentlemen that may frequent these boards) was when I first met him a few years ago and what I had heard about him afterwards, I was not suprised as to his attitude. What I felt repulsed about was that he had worn the same uniform that I currently wear.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Nov 2008)

My family and I were invited to participate in a Remembrance Day ceremony at the high school our son graduated from. Each student and teacher that had a relative that was in the CF whether in peacetime or wartime, stood up, stated the name of the person and pinned a yellow ribbon on the map where their relatives served. It was very moving and a wonderful tribute to those who have paid the price for our freedom.
Remembrance Day in Winnipeg has not been forgotten. It's slowly becoming "fashionable" again. It should never be "unfashionable" nor "Incorrect" to remember the sacrifice that over 100,000 people made.


----------



## OldTanker (10 Nov 2008)

I was in Vancouver for the weekend and was actually surprised at the number of people I saw wearing poppies, particularly young people. I suppose it depends where you are and how hard you look, but my sense is the tradition is alive and well. God bless to all our veterans on Remembrance Day and thank you for your service.


----------



## Strike (10 Nov 2008)

Last year I brought my niece (then 5) to one of the ceremonies.  She asked lots of questions as 5 yr olds are apt to do.  Unfortunately I'm out of town and can't bring her so I'm hoping that my parents do in my stead.  She does have school, and I'm sure the school will be doing something, but I'd much rather get the impression that this is so much more than another school assembly.

As for the Quebec situations, don't lose hope.  If the requests for flypast support of Griffons in and around Quebec City are any indication, there are more than a few ceremonies.  In fact, some of the requests were for parades over the weekend so that more people could attend, as well as giving people a chance to attend more than one.  Last year, 430 Sqn flew for 4 parades in the morning (one right after the other) and another in the afternoon on 11 Nov.  Requests for support for 11 Nov out of Quebec far outweighed any other province.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Nov 2008)

They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old.
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
WE WILL REMEMBER THEM


----------



## leroi (10 Nov 2008)

View from a southwestern Ontario campus:

I was pleasantly surprised (actually I'm in a state of  ) to see that at work yesterday (a building that had 8000 visitors) more students were wearing poppies than students who were not. I had 7 students approach me to discover where they could buy poppies on campus.

This observable data indicates to me that the activists are few and only remarkable because they make the most noise in the most public of places--where they know they will garner media attention.
They have never " twigged on" to the idea that intelligent letter-writing/discourse is a much more effective way to effect change or make a valid point.

U of G Remembrance Day Activities:

A bugler wil be in Branion Plaza tomorrow at 11:00 am near "Old Jeremiah," the infamous pre-WW1 cannon.
A service will take place at War Memorial Hall to commence  at 10:30 am.

The president encourages all professors, teachers, department heads and managers to grant everyone leave to attend ... 


_Edit: spelling_


----------



## aussiechangover (10 Nov 2008)

my daughter was told by her teacher in primary school that she could not wear a poppy. ok i admit it she`s 7 and the pin might be dangerous but i didn`t think it was a good call on the schools behalf. oh yeah and it was in montreal


----------



## chris_log (10 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> View from a southwestern Ontario campus:
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised (actually I'm in a state of  ) to see that at work yesterday (a building that had 8000 visitors) more students were wearing poppies than students who were not. I had 7 students approach me to discover where they could buy poppies on campus.
> 
> ...



And, believe it or not, the U of G's ceremony is actually pretty good (although leans a little heavy on the 'let there be peace' aspect), despite being poorly attended. I went last year because the school had the ceremony on the 9th (Friday) and then the city one was on the 11th (Sunday).

I've heard horror stories about other school's treatment of Nov 11th *cough* York *cough*, so I was impressed last year with U of G.


----------



## leroi (10 Nov 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> And, believe it or not, the U of G's ceremony is actually pretty good (although leans a little heavy on the 'let there be peace' aspect), despite being poorly attended. I went last year because the school had the ceremony on the 9th (Friday) and then the city one was on the 11th (Sunday).
> 
> I've heard horror stories about other school's treatment of Nov 11th *cough* York *cough*, so I was impressed last year with U of G.



Yes, I agree with you on that. 

I'm torn this year because I want to go to the City ceremony and the U of G's. The times overlap a bit but since I took the day off work I should be able to catch some of the city parade and attend the university ceremony too. (Too bad the two events could not somehow be merged into one.)


----------



## chris_log (10 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree with you on that.
> 
> I'm torn this year because I want to go to the City ceremony and the U of G's. The times overlap a bit but since I took the day off work I should be able to catch some of the city parade and attend the university ceremony too. (Too bad the two events could not somehow be merged into one.)



You can only attend one, the school one and city one will run past 1100. I suggest the city one, it's better.


----------



## steveyb4342 (10 Nov 2008)

IanAlexander said:
			
		

> My daughter (who is 6) learned about poppies in her class lastweek. She is in a special needs class, so I would imagine the normal classes are learning about it too. I asked her why we wore a poppy and she told me "So we don't forget who we are."



I agree with her, Veterans and the way they fought for our freedom and for everything we have/are today are a huge part of who we are. As individuals and as a nation. Unfortunatly most people my age do not realise that and I forsee that becoming a big problem in the future. My generation is too greedy/selfish to spend some time honouring those who helped build the foundation of this country{and much more}. You can't really know who you are until you know where you came from.  To all the Veterans out there  

Steve


----------



## benny88 (10 Nov 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> 11 November, 1997.  I was a student at the University of Western Ontario, some four years before the terror attacks on the US.  Bill Clinton was president, and Jean Chretien was PM.  We were quite involved in Bosnia (pretty low-key by then) and yours truly had classes he had to attend (exams were coming up and I couldn't afford to miss anything).  So, my friends and I go out for a smoke between classes.  Middlesex Tower chimes 11, and something very odd happened.  The rush of students going by suddenly stopped as though it were willed by a mystical force.  EVERYONE was standing silent, heads bowed, if ever so slightly.  This lasted about two minutes.  Then, as though nothing happened, conversations picked up and everyone went on their way.  That, to me, was Remembrance Day.  Not the Pomp.  Not the Circumstance.  It was simply the "pittance of time", and it left me speechless.  Probably, for me, the most memorable Remembrance Day ever.




Whoa very cool story. I doubt I'll be back from Victoria Park in time, but I'll ask friends who were on campus to see if things are still the same at UWO. I've been relatively impressed with the number of poppies on campus so far, and they ran a reasonably nice service in the University Community Centre last year.


----------



## Spanky (10 Nov 2008)

Remembrance Day is alive and well in the school I teach at.  There are art lessons and writing assignments going on in most of the classrooms, Remembrance Day themed books on display in the library, and a ceremony scheduled for tomorrow morning.  All students and staff will receive a poppy, and the younger and special needs students will receive a poppy sticker.  We will also be bussing our 150 grade 7 and 8 students to the cenetaph for the ceremony there.   :cdnsalute:


----------



## danchapps (10 Nov 2008)

I had the pleasure of attending the Remembrance Day ceremony at a local school here in Edmonton. Myself and another Suppie went in and split on a speach to the school. There were only about 170 students, but I was pleased at how attentive they were. Afterwords we went around and did a little Q&A, which the kiddies were more than eager to participate in. I don't think it's everywhere that there is a lack of respect, just some that don't get it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Nov 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> You can only attend one, the school one and city one will run past 1100. I suggest the city one, it's better.



I'll be there........11th Field afterwards.


----------



## dimsum (10 Nov 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Whoa very cool story. I doubt I'll be back from Victoria Park in time, but I'll ask friends who were on campus to see if things are still the same at UWO. I've been relatively impressed with the number of poppies on campus so far, and they ran a reasonably nice service in the University Community Centre last year.



Good to know that UWO still does it at the UCC.  I had been involved with the school's ceremony every year I've been in, and it felt comforting to know that the crowd was larger and more responsive each year to the service and the week of preparation/awareness beforehand.


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Nov 2008)

I`ll be going to the Cenotaph in Esquimalt for the Rememberance Day ceremoney with my daughter as hubby is working. Hubby and I would normally go back to the Legion while she went home but he has to work. So we will do a mom and daughter thing after. Being a Navy town I see alot of Poppy`s. The store I work at now stop`s at 11 again. When I was in Vancouver on the weekend I saw alot of Poppy`s being worn and a Cadet with a tray downtown Vancouver. Just got to keep the school`s teaching Canadian history of our great Veteran`s efforts to keep us the way we are.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Nov 2008)

..and to answer the original question, no, if anything it is getting stronger. [I remember the only reason I joined this site 
six years ago today was to answer this very same question]

Lets just not forget that we have thousands and thousands right now wondering where they are going to find another job so that they can keep their house and feed their kids.
I'm sure its a little hard to remember/honour the past when you wonder if you have a future.....................


----------



## x-grunt (11 Nov 2008)

Is Remembrance Day dead? I don't think so. I think there's a mild resurgence of respect.

Just came from the ceremony at Toronto's Old City hall. My impression is that it is better attended then previous years, and echoing another post here I see more poppies on the street, or so it seems. I was doubly impressed that many people around me sang the National Anthem. They may have been very quiet about it, sort of under their breath, but it was there and I was proud of them. Now I was a kid back when the National Anthem would play at movies and people would stand up sing...that' s a long time ago. I'll bet if the choir had sung the English stanza and French stanza's in their entirety, rather then a confusing French English mix, more would have been singing.

I was very pleased to hear, the union here at work was having a meeting and they stopped for a minute of silence. That was unexpected and very respectful.

I do wonder how remembrance may change once the Great War armistice passes it's 100th anniversary.  WW2 is also getting distant in memory, and later conflicts, for whatever reasons, are not firmly in the public's view as grand or noble sacrifices.


----------



## CougarKing (11 Nov 2008)

I believe Remembrance Day is very much alive in spite of unfortunate events like that veteran being kicked out of the Bay as discussed in another thread.

Happy Remembrance Day to all and Happy Veterans' Day to our American friends!!!


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> I believe Remembrance Day is very much alive in spite of unfortunate events like that veteran being kicked out of the Bay as discussed in another thread.
> 
> Happy Remembrance Day to all and Happy Veterans' Day to our American friends!!!


Where is this other thread. The Bay kicked out a vet??? I'd like to read that. Just on our way to Esquimalt for the Ceremony.


----------



## ex-Sup (11 Nov 2008)

Just a quick comment on today's services.

A very moving event all in all. Readings, music, visuals (past and present) and a very reverent atmosphere made for a great experience. I really think that the students got a lot out of it. Let's hope it carries through the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## lafjul (11 Nov 2008)

Is Remembrance Day dead?
As a civilians point of view, I stood there and cried at the ceremony, remembering all the past and present battles and knowing that there is alot of other battles being fought that we don't hear about.I wish I could know every soldiers story. Thank you, I truly thank each and evey one of you,for who you are and what you stand for.
with all my respects J,L
 P,S I have a poppy for every coat I own, that way I am never without


----------



## B0nes (11 Nov 2008)

I've heard some people complaining that stores like wal-mart don't really care. Apperntly a lot of stores where putting out x-mas decorations and what not as soon as november hit.


----------



## gaspasser (11 Nov 2008)

Last night, my Scout Group of Beavers, Cubs and Scouts, stood at the town's vigil.  For two hours or so, our youth stood with candles around the cenotaph, along with other local townspeople.  I'm tearing up now, and wish I could have been there...darn shift work! pics to follow is any.


----------



## benny88 (11 Nov 2008)

A very nice thing happened today at the Cenotaph that made me think Remembrance day is alive and well. A woman in her 80's came up to me and mentioned her father had been in the RAF and she had been born in Zimbabwe. After a quick chat, I thanked her for coming over and introducing herself. She said "No, thank you." and went on her way.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (11 Nov 2008)

There will always be a few bad apples in every bunch, but in all I feel that rememberance day is alive and well. I was at the parade this morning here in London at Victoria park and the crowd seems to get bigger every year.

Heres to all who served and didn't come back    

Pro-Patria.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Niteshade (11 Nov 2008)

I was driving my taxi today (I also quit today for financial reasons)... anyhoo. At a couple of minutes before 11:00am I was dispatched to a call. I picked her up and on the way to her destination it rolled to 11:00 and the radio started the bugle playing. she started to talk. I told her to be quiet, and respect the 11:00 moment of silence. She stayed quiet the rest of the way to the destination. I gave her the trip for free, parked the car, got out and stood at attention for the rest of service (on the radio).

I also attended the weekend service in Hamilton. Good turnout by our soldiers in town. I would have liked to have seen more civilians in the crowd paying their respects.

Nites


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> I believe Remembrance Day is very much alive in spite of unfortunate events like that veteran being kicked out of the Bay as discussed in another thread.
> 
> Happy Remembrance Day to all and Happy Veterans' Day to our American friends!!!



Whats with this Happy Remembrance Day stuff?  I've never heard of it before today.  Its not friggin New Years Eve.  To me, its like saying "congratulations" to the family of the deceased at a funeral, *in bad taste*.  Is it just me?


----------



## soccer08 (11 Nov 2008)

Sitting in the library right now (trying to work on a term paper) at UofT, Scarborough campus.  So far, I am the only one wearing a poppy on campus.  Although I did catch a glimpse of someone in their DEUs (I didn't get a good look at the writing on the jacket, but they were wearing what looked like a Navy hat; it is similar to the police ones).


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Whats with this Happy Remembrance Day stuff?  I've never heard of it before today.  Its not friggin New Years Eve.  To me, its like saying "congratulations" to the family of the deceased at a funeral, *in bad taste*.  Is it just me?



Agree 100%! To me there's nothing "happy" about today. Far too many friends have died serving their country, and I take absolutely no joy in their deaths.


----------



## gaspasser (11 Nov 2008)

Maybe it should be like the Isrealis have, "shabbot shaloam", meaning "have a peaceful sabboth"?
"Have a Peaceful Remembrance Day"



...and to many more


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Nov 2008)

This made me teary eyed...thought I would share...

The Poppy Man...

An old man stands on the sidewalk
dressed in a uniform
one size to small
five decades old
smelling of mothballs
the last of his regiment
but each crease is sharp
every button gleaming
the collar perfectly starched
on his chest are ribbons and medals
his bearing is erect
pride and dignity shine in his eyes
and in his gnarled hands sits a box
in the box are plastic poppies on a pin
the old man waits for people to notice
he is sure they will stop
take a poppy
and contribute a quarter or two
after all Remembrance Day is coming
they will remember
they will take a poppy to wear
to show their pride and gratitude
He stands patiently
watching as the people walk by
the older people stop
smile, take a poppy, put a dollar in the can
for they remember as he does
a few others stop,
take a poppy, drop in some change
smile and tell him about
their dad or uncle or grandpa
but they are few
a few snicker
laughing at the old man
commenting on how ridiculous he looks
in his old, too small uniform
standing out in the cold
others look at him with pity
for the poor old man
living in the past
but he continues to stand there
his bearing a little less erect
a moistness gleaming in his eyes
but then he straightens
for he is a soldier
he answered when his country called
he served his nation
with everything he had
he offered his life for others
they will remember
he knows it
some young ones approach
but to him they're all young
it's hard to tell their age
they stop next to him
they understand he thinks
realize what he did
want to honour those died in the war
to say thank you to the few who remain
they know that their freedom was won 
by him and others like him
he smiles with pride
then it happens
the one speaks
"It was so long ago"
"ancient history"
"forget about it"
"go home Old Man"
"No one cares anymore"
the old man's face crumbles
tears shine in his eyes
his bearing is no longer erect
the pain radiates around him
far worse pain
than anything caused during the war
he is now nothing but an old man
dressed in a uniform
one size to small
five decades old
smelling of mothballs
with a box of plastic poppies on pins

written by Maria Sutherland Oct. 1998

I wanted to share this with everyone because everytime I see a Veteran I stop and say Thank you. I don't have to ask where he fought or what he did. All I want is for him to know that someone appreciates what he did for our FREEDOM!

Lest We Forget
HL


----------



## gaspasser (11 Nov 2008)

..tears are flowing...thanks


----------



## CougarKing (11 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Whats with this Happy Remembrance Day stuff?  I've never heard of it before today.  Its not friggin New Years Eve.  To me, its like saying "congratulations" to the family of the deceased at a funeral, *in bad taste*.  Is it just me?



Alright. My mistake. Have a peaceful Remembrance Day. I only meant well.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Nov 2008)

Judging by CD's posting style he meant well,......just some bad wording.

That subject is closed.
Bruce


----------



## JesseWZ (11 Nov 2008)

Judging by the incredible attendance at the Beausejours Remembrance Day Service at the Legion I will not accept the argument that Remembrance Day is dead. For a small town of possibly several thousand people maximum the service held close to 1000 people and included participation by the local school orchestra, the local air cadet squadron and many of the local businesses. I can't speak for the large metropolitan areas but here in rural Manitoba Remembrance Day is alive and Remembered.


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Nov 2008)

B0nes said:
			
		

> I've heard some people complaining that stores like wal-mart don't really care. Apperntly a lot of stores where putting out x-mas decorations and what not as soon as november hit.


It's been like that forever. Christmas decorations sometimes out in August at some big box stores. Too me it is if they make an annoucement for a Moment of Silence over the pa system that is the important thing and allow employees to wear a Poppy!!!! We went to Timmy's after the ceremony and all staff had on Poppy's and there was a nice visiual of WWII and Present Serving memebers with a reminder to wear a Poppy. I do see more stores making an effort.


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Whats with this Happy Remembrance Day stuff?  I've never heard of it before today.  Its not friggin New Years Eve.  To me, its like saying "congratulations" to the family of the deceased at a funeral, *in bad taste*.  Is it just me?


Nope not just you. It's not just a day off or supposeed to be a "Happy" day. It is nice to see Vets having a good time at the Legion talking and hoisting a few but they went through Hell and Back!!!


----------



## Takeniteasy (11 Nov 2008)

I am just getting back from my Remembrance Day and can say honestly that " Remembrance Day is not dead". I was part of the Air Guard who marched with others to the National War Memorial. The road leading up to the monument was layered in Canadians paying respects.  We haulted and took our place, minutes later you could hear the crowd start to clap and cheer, our Legion members were approaching. It will only die if we let it die. I was very proud to stand there amongst others who have witnessed sacrifice, honour and courage.

After being released I went to the WO&Sgt's mess and introduced myself to Jim Gunn a Korean War Vet and we chatted for a couple of hours. Jim was a private with the Royal Canadian Regiment and spent 1 year in Korea, we chatted about the past and present. We shared a few drinks together and then went our separate ways. 

To Jim and all the others I pledge to make sure Remembrace Day never dies.


----------



## geo (11 Nov 2008)

Was at the Montreal ceremony at "Place du Canada" (abutting Domonion Square).
At 1st, was concerned... the people setting up for the Eastern division finals + Grey Cup have set up a number of tents, shelters & whatnot... it didn't interfere with the ceremony (coulda used the shelters 2 yrs ago when it poured cats & dogs). 
A good turnout - included a large delegation from some local high schools - they were mesmerized by the whole thing

Nope - not dead


----------



## aesop081 (11 Nov 2008)

I wondered the same thins myself lately.......

I attended the ceremony at ANAV 283 in Winnipeg today. All seats were filled and there was a large number of people standing in the room.

All is well that ends well.......


----------



## fire_guy686 (12 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I wondered the same thins myself lately.......
> 
> I attended the ceremony at ANAV 283 in Winnipeg today. All seats were filled and there was a large number of people standing in the room.
> 
> All is well that ends well.......



That was an interesting spot to try and find a spot to stand or sit when you have a child and a stroller. Ended up taking the stroller out to the car in the end. 

They definitely had a good turn out though.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Nov 2008)

The day here in Winnipeg was good. We went to Cpl Mike Seggie's grave for the ceremony. We then went to Minto Armories for a few, then the St. James Number 4 Legion. When that closed, we went to Dylan O'Connors pub.

A good time was had by all!!


----------



## eilaw (12 Nov 2008)

Despite the cold weather and rain, classic November weather in Vancouver, the turnout at the Victory Square cenotaph was pretty big. Basically the whole park was filled with people. Also, while working in the downtown area, I noticed a majority of people were wearing poppies - there were a lot of older vets on the street corners so they had the area nicely covered. 

We watched the march pass after the ceremony, and it was a little weird that walking just one block south of Hastings St. and you wouldn't have any idea there was something going on.


----------



## jeffb (12 Nov 2008)

I convocated from the University of Toronto on Remembrance Day and a good number of the students, myself included, were wearing poppies during the convocation on our robes. Around Toronto, I'd have to say that most people I saw were wearing poppies.


----------



## Hockeycaper (13 Nov 2008)

I am certainly convinced that Remembrance day is NOT dead. I attended the ceremony at my daughter's elementary school (JK to grade 6). I was the guest of honour. After watching all of the presentations; the singing of O Canada, a moment of silence and the playing of the "Last Post " and videos arranged by the teachers IE; Terry Kelly's "A pittance of time" , then a video tribute to the fallen from Afghanistan.
 After all of this they expected me to give a short speech.To say I was moved by the amount of effort and respect shown by not only the teachers, but  the other parents and all of the children, it would be an understatement.
 As I stepped to the podium and looked upon the crowd. I see a 5 year old boy standing at attention and staring right at me. That was it for me, I choked up and then the entire gymnasium, kids, adults, etc began to cry. Needless to say it was a very short speech as I found it hard to hold my composure, I am now totally convinced that Remembrance Day is not dead. 

We will remember them.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Nov 2008)

Good turnout in Thunder Bay - fair number of people at the north side cenotaph and the Mess (see attached), and I've heard a 2,000 seat arena was full for the south side ceremony (they no longer do an outdoor parade at the cenotaph because of the cold affecting the older vets).


----------



## observor 69 (13 Nov 2008)

I don't know if this is because I am getting older or what but although our ceremony was small and awkward it didn't matter. The spirit of the crowd was one of respect and remembrance of the sacrifices made past and present. 
I learned that it doesn't take lots of shiny metal and large numbers to pause and reflect on what this day is about.


----------



## Hawk (13 Nov 2008)

Interesting experience last year. I didn't have a poppy, and a friend and I had to run into Safeway for something. Inside the door in a huge, motorized wheelchair sat a Vet in uniform with his poppy box on his knee. "You're just the guy I'm looking for" says mouthy me. He chuckled, made some comment about finally all the ladies wanted him, and handed us our poppies as we dropped coins in his box. I shook his hand and said thank you to him, as did my buddy. We left him smiling. Not too much to do for a Vet. As we walked away a small line was forming behind us. Lead by example.


Hawk


----------



## erik.hillis (15 Nov 2008)

Seemed "alive" in Toronto Toronto (<--100+ photos ).


----------

